# I put the Hawthorne on the 'Bay



## Strings-n-Spokes (Mar 17, 2010)

Low starting bid and lotsa watchers after 24 hours

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120544445385&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Mar 26, 2010)

Still pretty low.  Someone might get a great deal!!


----------

